# SAVE the DATE (and let's coordinate) -  6/14/2020 Wethersfield CT Swap Meet/Bicycle Festival- 7th Year



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Feb 5, 2020)

*The more bicycle events the better in our opinion!*  We need to plan ours a year in advance as we work through a school district, so ours is always the second Sunday in June. If you are in the same region and have some flexibility in your date, please make yours not overlap with ours, and we'll gladly help you to cross promote.

All the DEETS are on the flier.

Our's format is modeled after the Dudley Swaps (now Northern CT) that Bike Mike does so well, and we are always working hard to increase the number of civilians (aka people outside the hobby, riders, families, first timers, etc...) that come. 

We're also encouraging groups to ride around beautiful old Wethersfield this year as well, to visit the show, go for a ride in the historic New England town, and grab lunch at one on the many nearby restaurants afterwards. I try really hard to get as many people to the event from both inside the hobby and outside as I can each year.

We have bikes from the last 1880's to Brand New show up.

Seller spots are only $25 / Seller (no splitting) and that money funds the Wethersfield High School Bicycle Club for the following year. The mission of the club is to support all positive bicycle related activities in our schools and community. 

Hope to see you there! Please share the news, the fliers, our Youtube Video Below, (the FB event link to follow), and feel free to contact me to coordinate and promote any other similar events.

Thanks
Tom Brown, WHS Bicycle Club Advisor
tbrown@wethersfield.me

Link to Our You Tube Video


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (Apr 18, 2020)

Just checking in today for the first time in a while. I never thought I'd be glad that my swap was scheduled so far out, but strange days. For now just waiting and seeing what happens and keeping it out there until I'm given more info. Be Well Everyone... TB


----------



## Tom B/Bike Karma Podcast (May 18, 2020)

Sorry the event is *fully cancelled* for this year. Please follow us at @whsbicycleclub for future events, and other future regional swaps.


----------

